# UNITED CHILDREN AID, Ist das seriös ???



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2001)

Eine "Spendenaktion"  im Kettenbriefstil, ohne Anschrift,Ansprechpartner oder konkrete Projekte. Die E-Mail Adresse lautet: [email protected] . Ich habe bei verschiedenen Suchmaschinen nichts über diese Organisation gefunden und ein Bericht bei e110.de machte mich skeptisch Da werden riesige Verdienstmöglichkeiten für die Vermittler von Spenden angeboten, aber über die Verwendung der gesammelten Gelder ist nichts zu finden.
Der Kontakt läuft scheinbar auch ohne Briefpost ab.Ist sowas seriös ??? 

http://www.ewetel.net/~horst.buurmann/d2.htm

Die roten Pfeile dienen der Navigation, mit dem rechten kommt man auf die weiteren Seiten.


----------



## Heiko (23 Dezember 2001)

*Ohne* jetzt über die tatsächliche Arbeit von "United Children Aid" urteilen zu können und wollen:

Ein Verein, der SPAM verschickt, arbeitet im Werbebereich eindeutig unseriös. SPAM ist per se nicht seriös
Eine postalische Kontaktadresse muß IMHO sein. Alles andere macht keinen guten Eindruck
Eine Freemailer-Kontaktadresse könnte zwar im Rahmen der Dämpfung der Verwaltungskosten vertretbar sein, macht aber auch nicht den besten Eindruck
Schlechtes Webdesign ist zwar kein Verbrechen, macht aber auch keinen allzu guten Eindruck
Verdienstversprechen für die Vermittlung von Spenden wirkt nicht sehr seriös

Nochmal: ich will keine Behauptungen über die Motive und Projekte des "Vereins" aufstellen, aber recht seriös wirkt das in der momentanen Situation tatsächlich nicht...

*Ergänzung:* Nachdem ich mir die Website des Vereins mal gründlich angeschaut habe, möchte ich nun doch behaupten, daß der Verein definitiv nicht seriös arbeitet. Hinter dem Ganzen steckt ein einfaches Pyramidenspiel. Sie werben und bekommen für jeden geworbenen Neuspender wieder Geld. Tut mir leid, daber das ist sicher nicht seriös!

AUf http://www.e110.de habe ich dazu nichts gefunden. Hat mal jemand die genaue URL?

<font size=-1>[ Diese Nachricht wurde ge&auml;ndert von: Heiko am 2001-12-23 11:27 ]</font>


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2001)

Was kann man denn gegen so etwas tun ? Vielleicht müsste man ja mal vorsichtshalber die Sache irgendwo melden bevor da richtig Schaden entsteht. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit ?
Auf http://www.e110.de geht es um Spendenbetrüger allgemein, nicht genau um diese Seite. Aber nachdem ich die Seite gelesen hatte, kam mir dieser Verein komisch vor. 
Auf 
http://www.ewetel.net/~horst.buurmann/d27.htm 

http://www.ewetel.net/~horst.buurmann/d32.htm

steht z.B dass es keine Spendenquittung gibt und man sich Gelder auf sein Privatkonto überweisen lassen kann und diese nur versteuern muss wenn man sie nicht weitergibt!


Vielleicht ist das ganze schon eine Sache für die Polizei


----------



## Heiko (23 Dezember 2001)

Ich habe jedenfalls mal den Provider informiert. Die sind für uns der erste Ansprechpartner.
Mal sehen, was die unternehmen...


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2001)

Na, da kann man ja nur gespannt sein ob sich was tut. Es wäre nicht ok wenn da Gelder verschwinden die eigentlich der guten Sache dienen sollten.


----------



## Heiko (2 Januar 2002)

> Sehr geehrter Herr Rittelmeier,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre eMail vom 23.12.2001.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2002)

Na, das hat ja mal geholfen! Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das nun nicht an anderer Stelle weitergeht.


----------



## Heiko (3 Januar 2002)

Es wird. Da kannst Du Dir sicher sein.

Das ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Aber jede, die fällt, ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung...


----------

